# Tysen and his first egg experience



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

So in an effort to provide Tysen with more protein in his diet I gave him a raw egg the other night with his food. I just put the entire egg right there with his kibble and watched to see his reaction. 

After eating the kibble all the way around the egg and starts to sniff and smell the egg. So then he picks it up and his mouth and then just looks at me. Now it's a toy! He drops it on his bed and picks it up and drops it and is having a great time but he doesn't realize its okay to chew down!

So while it's in his mouth, I GENTLY put my hands over his muzzle and ever so slightly pushed down. While doing this a big of egg squirts out and you can hear the slow crunching of the egg in his mouth and also see his eyes light up and think "this tastes really good!" He drops everything back into his food bowl and eats the shell first and saves the egg for last! He was a very happy boy after that and I'll definitely be adding eggs on a more frequent basis.

One thing I wanted to add is that while he had the egg in his mouth and was playing with it, you could really see the "soft bite" that goldens are known for. Never put a crack into the egg and handled it VERY softly!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds hilarious. I wish you had captured it on video.0


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine did that too the first time I gave them one.  The love their egg treats.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Bock said:


> One thing I wanted to add is that while he had the egg in his mouth and was playing with it, you could really see the "soft bite" that goldens are known for. Never put a crack into the egg and handled it VERY softly!


Both my dogs have learned to retrieve eggs and deliver them to hand...mostly because someone said it was impossible  When I feed eggs I break them into the bowls - it prevents the carry and drop maneuver.
Erica


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine get theirs hard boiled and shell on. No one but Crew has a problem with this. I have to crack his first, or else he'll roll it around in his mouth, spit it out, and pick it up and do it all over again until I break it for him.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

When Ginny was younger (now at the bridge), we were in our dog club demonstration team - school fetes etc - and she used to retrieve an egg, which we broke into a bowl to show that it was raw. She never once cracked it whilst fetching it. We tried to do it with Holly, but she would jump on it and then eat it, but if we put it in her mouth she was very gentle and carry it around.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

A whole, RAW egg? I thought "give an egg" meant mixing with food. Does the shell gives calcium (assuming they eat it)? or do they just lick it out of the shell?


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

sounds like a fun EGGSPERIENCE:


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Fidele said:


> A whole, RAW egg? I thought "give an egg" meant mixing with food. Does the shell gives calcium (assuming they eat it)? or do they just lick it out of the shell?


I was thinking the same thing....In all my life I have never heard of this.....hey you learn something new everyday..


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I feel like I'm the only one who had no idea it was ok to give them raw eggs. And they can eat the shell? No worries about Salmonella? I think Noah would stomp it first...he is smash first eat second kinda guy...not sure if I will try. : ) ....but I'm thinking about it.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

boiling it would sound better to me but I dunno


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

FWIW, raw eggs pose several hazards to dogs. In addition to the (slight) risks of salmonella and e.coli, the main risk is that raw egg whites contain avidin, which is a protein that prevents biotin absorption (one of the very necessary B vitamins) and can cause your dogs some pretty major issues.
".....
Symptoms of biotin depletion are hair loss, weakness, growth retardation and skeleton deformity. If your dog is suffering from these symptoms the situation is urgent, and veterinary treatment is needed. Cooked eggs are high in protein and make an excellent treat. It is only the raw eggs that should not be given to your dog..."
If you google "avidin" and "dogs", you will find a ton of information about it.
PLEASE cook the eggs before giving them to the dogs!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oops. Copper used to follow the chickens around and wait for one to lay an egg where he could reach it (usually in the hay) . However, something ate the chickens in January so now it is a moot point about whether he should have a raw egg.
He definitely knows how to turn his head to the side and put a gentle crunch on the egg. My BassettX on the other hand has not clue. He waits for Copper to break the egg and then they share.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I was told by several members on this forum this it was acceptable to give raw eggs, but I guess maybe it's not!


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

we give Lucky "migas con huevo" and he loves it. Two corn tortillas browned in a litle oil and then add an egg and scramble. You dont have to cook the egg a lot


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I give mine raw eggs about once a week. And anytime I drop one on the floor by accident, there is no better way to clean it up than a dog!


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

missmarstar said:


> Mine did that too the first time I gave them one.  The love their egg treats.


So it is OK to give a raw egg (with the shell?) to a pup who eats kibble (not raw)? If yes, how many eggs do you give in a week?

thanks!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

There sure has been a lot of egg talk recently!  That sounds adorable, I wish you had a video of it haha!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I've posted this video before on another thread some time ago on a post regarding how to see if your golden has a soft mouth with the use of a raw egg....it just seemed to fit this thread. So here's Woody's take on the raw egg...






hotel4dogs thank you for that information. I've been giving Woody a raw egg mixed in with his kibble once a week on and off for a while now. Looks like he'll be getting scrambled eggs from here on out and I don't think he'll mind one bit!!!

Pete


----------

